# TT Owners Club EvenTT09 - Discussion



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All questions and discussion about EvenTT09 to be posted in this thread please...

All information about tickets, date, venue, and other information is to be found in the thread below. Please read this thread before asking questions as you may find you answer easier in there:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=140444

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to answer the question from V Spurs:



> The time for the AGM will be sorted out soon but is usually from about 7pm. It also depends on the time for people having the evening meal as part of the hotel package so may end starting from 8 - 9pm. It's certainly a safe bet to be in the hotel bar from 7pm onwards, and if we can tie down the evenign meal time we will update the AGM time.
> 
> The AGM is followed by a auction of various Audi merchandise and memorabilia, which is well worth being there for. It's a great social evening to meet and chat to others staying in the hotel, but also for people who are more local and are welcome to just join us for the evening.


Nick


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can someone explain the difference between show and shine and concourse?

:?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve,

Concours d'Elegance was originally for completely original vehicles. The competition is to show cars that are as they were when they left the factory. Everything including the stickers must be present, every nut and bolt OEM. No deviation allowed.

Show 'n' Shine is for those who have modded or otherwise changed their vehicles...

But things have changed recently so it all gets a bit clouded. I'm not sure what the rules are for EvenTT09 but I'm sure someone will get back to you... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We need to have a think about the lines between the two categories. It's just not fair to judge something which is pristine alongside someone who has a nice car which has been cleaned and waxed.

We'll work it out and post up well before the event.

Nick


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Nem said:


> We need to have a think about the lines between the two categories. It's just not fair to judge something which is pristine alongside someone who has a nice car which has been cleaned and waxed.
> 
> We'll work it out and post up well before the event.
> 
> Nick


Cheers! :roll:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Can I buy an extra ticket on the day in case the Mrs decides she wants too tag along?
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southTT said:


> Can I buy an extra ticket on the day in case the Mrs decides she wants too tag along?
> cheers
> jon


Yup, tickets can also be bought on the gate, it will usually be a couple of quid extra on the day tho.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

southTT said:


> Can I buy an extra ticket on the day in case the Mrs decides she wants too tag along?
> cheers
> jon


lol

You know that ain't gonna happen. lol


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hark said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can I buy an extra ticket on the day in case the Mrs decides she wants too tag along?
> ...


Shes coming to the hotel!
cheers
jon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

[/quote]
Shes coming to the hotel!
[/quote]

Is that so she can keep an eye on you?! :lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hotel booked  
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

southTT said:


> Hotel booked
> cheers
> jon


Us too ,can people post so we know roughly how many people have booked please.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Tried but got no answer on the number in the thread, so phoned the main desk and they didn't know anything about it. :? Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> southTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel booked
> ...


The Mrs booked through the hotel website before I could let her know about the offer,but never mind :x 
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southTT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > southTT said:
> ...


Try giving the number a ring and explain you are with our party. See if they can sort it out for you.

Nick


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Cheers Nick,I'll give it a go,it was only 15 quid more, so if not, I'm not concerned
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southTT said:


> Cheers Nick,I'll give it a go,it was only 15 quid more, so if not, I'm not concerned
> cheers
> jon


Ok mate, still worth a phone call to check.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Oki,

just waiting for confirmation that Amz is available to Taxi me up there! Then we shall be booking the room tomorrow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Booked mine today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Booked mine today


Is everyone having Dinner and did you book two parking spaces :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Will be booking my hotel room tomorrow also


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes i would want to have dinner! I am sure Amz and REdscouse will to!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Yes i would want to have dinner! I am sure Amz and REdscouse will to!


If your paying yeh? Good lad :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Make sure you get the £80 rate including dinner


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Make sure you get the £80 rate including dinner


Will do Andrew, will be ringing tomorrow i think, thanks mate


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hotel and dinner booked


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Me and Julie will be having dinner also.

Myself or Andrew will be in touch with the hotel about the dinner to see if we can arrange a set time for us all. That way we can then plan the time of the AGM annd the rest of the even around it.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Will there be some sort of official boxing ring setup during the AGM? So we can all get our differences sorted?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> Will there be some sort of official boxing ring setup during the AGM? So we can all get our differences sorted?


No, lol! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Ben, if you arent a member of the TTOC, you wont be allowed into the AGM.
Get yourself a seat in the bar and have a drink and chill!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Ben, if you arent a member of the TTOC, you wont be allowed into the AGM.
> Get yourself a seat in the bar and have a drink and chill!


I don't think thats the case! :lol: :lol:

Good try though! 

Is this your first AGM Sporty? I wasn't a member last year either but i was there!


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

I sat in on the AGM last year and I hope it is properly carried out this year. There were no financial accounts or information on the financial situation presented to members so far as I could see. I assume TTOC is constituted as a club. As I assume all club members are joint and severally liable for any claims against the club I was not impressed.

Very disappointed that there is no track time this year. I appreciate that it was not heavily used last year but it seemed well run and I think that lots of members would have enjoyed the chance for a try on track if it was well promoted with an emphasis on safety and not damaging cars.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

jbtco said:


> I sat in on the AGM last year and I hope it is properly carried out this year. There were no financial accounts or information on the financial situation presented to members so far as I could see. I assume TTOC is constituted as a club. As I assume all club members are joint and severally liable for any claims against the club I was not impressed.
> 
> Very disappointed that there is no track time this year. I appreciate that it was not heavily used last year but it seemed well run and I think that lots of members would have enjoyed the chance for a try on track if it was well promoted with an emphasis on safety and not damaging cars.


I can not comment regarding the clubs financials etc...

BUT there will be a track day! Just not at this event. Dont look at the fact there is not a track day for you at this event as a bad thing! Think of it like this...

They are concentrating on making this a great national event...

Then they will concentrate on a great track day.....

I think its better this way anyway! You cant concentrate on the track day then enjoy the national event, and visa versa! You cant concentrate on the event and whats taking place if you are racing round a track!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Ben.

I have been reliably informed that if you are not a member of the TTOC you will not be in the AGM.

I'll sit with you in the bar then!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Ben.
> 
> I have been reliably informed that if you are not a member of the TTOC you will not be in the AGM.
> 
> I'll sit with you in the bar then!


Can you tell me who reliably told you this? Nem can you comment if this is the case or not?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Ben,

Read the last few posts on page 2, i think this is the link;

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139858&start=15


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I think wallsend was just making a joke.... But i have asked and we shall wait and see....

I will be very very suprised if non TTOC members are not allowed to come to the AGM....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Booked mine today
> ...


Dinner for me and pie for afters


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The situation of the AGM and TTOC members or non-members is an interesting one.

In theory an AGM for anything should only be attended by the members of the club or organisation. But this is not something which the TTOC has enforced in past years. The main reason being that we don't have a function room or otherwise set aside for this meeting, and usually just set up camp in the hotel bar or lounge. This means that anybody wishing to be in attendance can be, and also as the club auction and social evening follows on from the AGM the evening just flows right through.

But, this is something which we have been discussing at committee level recently and a decision will be made soon. Either way, everyone will be welcome to join in for the evening in the bar / lounge for the club auction even if the AGM is held separatly.

Nick


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Nick.

Like i say, i am happy to prop up the bar, sample the optics and wait!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> Like i say, i am happy to prop up the bar, sample the optics and wait!


Dont get me wrong! I'll be happy chilling with you at the bar! (as long as the hubbys tucked up in bed)

But i would like to attend the AGM.... As a prospective member i would like to hear what the club have planned for the next year, and how things are going etc etc.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Me and Julie will be having dinner also.
> 
> Myself or Andrew will be in touch with the hotel about the dinner to see if we can arrange a set time for us all. That way we can then plan the time of the AGM annd the rest of the even around it.
> 
> Nick


Nick,

will you enquire about vegetarian options or do you want me to do that?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Room & dinner booked


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nem said:


> The situation of the AGM and TTOC members or non-members is an interesting one.
> 
> In theory an AGM for anything should only be attended by the members of the club or organisation. But this is not something which the TTOC has enforced in past years. Nick


That is indeed interesting. I went to last year's AGM and as Nick has said it was held 'in the open' in the hotel so access was available to all. That said I hadn't realised that there were non members present at the meeting. This year's hotel has meeting and function facilities so maybe the committee could consider if it would be appropriate to use one of them for the AGM.



T7 BNW said:


> Will there be some sort of official boxing ring setup during the AGM? So we can all get our differences sorted?


I read the above comment, from AFAIK a non TTOC member, as expecting the opportunity to speak at the AGM. Now, call me old fashioned but I thought that that was one of the privileges of membership; one that goes with the right to make nominations, put forward resolutions and vote.

What are the committee's views on the difference between non members attending the AGM and non members taking part in the AGM; and if the AGM is held 'in the open' again how will they exercise any necessary control?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

VicTT said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be some sort of official boxing ring setup during the AGM? So we can all get our differences sorted?
> ...


My comment was purely in Jest! I don't think it was taken any other way and if it was i apologize! I didn't feel last years AGM was out of control? Did others? I was also not expecting the opportunity to speak at the AGM, and I'm not quite sure what made you think this?

Ive spoken to Nick about this and the fact is i would pay to become a member just to attend the meeting. Your point about this being a privilege of paid members is fully understood.

I don't want to turn this into a nasty thread about the TTOC so this isn't really a point i want to discuss to much but feel i have to say it in return to your comment above..... This is the ONLY privilege i would be getting from being a TTOC member. In fact i wouldn't call it a privilege when i would have to pay £35 (in membership fee's) to come. The whole reason i want to go to the AGM is to hear if there is going to be any changes to the TTOC and if the benefits of joining are going to increase making it more attractive for me to join!

In any other club i have been a member of prospective members have always been welcomed at the AGM so they can see what they can expect from the club.

Anyway.... i want to reiterate again... i do understand where you are coming from and I'm not really gonna kick up a fuss either way..... but if the club wants to increase its members you would expect it to welcome people with open arms.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

If you own a TT then join the club.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Will an agenda be published soon for the AGM?

I don't recall seeing one last year and it would be helpful to see it in advance if possible.

thanks.

rich


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Dinner, bed and breakie booked for phope and I  

*72 sleeps! * :lol:

Hev x


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Will an agenda be published soon for the AGM?
> 
> I don't recall seeing one last year and it would be helpful to see it in advance if possible.
> 
> ...


I doubt it, i dont recall one last year or the year before.

However, if you'd like to suggest items for an agenda, or an agenda of you own, please feel free to disclose or suggest it 

One message I would have for anyone who wants to attend. members or not, is that the AGM is a time for discussion. There will be no witch hunts, no arguments etc etc. Its meant to be a time for constructive discussion and suggestion.

The only thing I hope is that if anyone has any criticisms of the club and its current committee then perhaps they could also make a realistic & constructive suggestion on how best to address that, or dare I say it, actually offer to join the committee for the good of the club and help actually addreess the issues they perceive.

We mean well, we do what we can and a volunteer club like this needs the goodwill and support/assistance/involvement of the people that choose to be part of the TTOC 'community'. Yes, one pays a membership fee, but this isnt a 'business' operation in the usual sense, nor is it any capitalist bid for world domination, its an amateur enthusiasts club and needs to be appreciated/viewed accordingly.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> One message I would have for anyone who wants to attend. members or not, is that the AGM is a time for discussion. There will be no witch hunts, no arguments etc etc. Its meant to be a time for constructive discussion and suggestion.


Well put. I will be attending as i said earlier...either way!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Non-members have been in attendance in some past years, but clearly as non-members are not allowed to participate in voting for Committee or Motions.

There has usually been an Agenda prepared in previous years.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll get sorted tomorrow


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I will be publishing an Agenda for the AGM in accordance with the Club's Rules, but in the meantime here are the relevant sections which will provide guidance for Club members and other interested readers.

*** Notice of an AGM shall be given to the membership not less than 21 days prior to the meeting.
** *Members wishing a matter to be discussed at the AGM shall submit the text of such matters to the Club Secretary at least 14 days before the date of such a meeting, so that it may be included in the agenda.
** *No person may participate in an AGM unless he/she is a member of the Committee, members of the Club, or an authorised friend or relative of the member of the Club or Committee. 
** *Every person with a right to be present shall be entitled to a single vote. The Chairperson shall not be entitled to vote but holds the casting vote. A majority of votes decides a resolution.
** *The presence of at least four members of the Committee, plus at least two fully paid-up members of the Club at an Annual General Meeting or an Extraordinary General Meeting forms a quorum. 
** *Nominations of candidates for election to the committee may be submitted in writing to the Club Secretary not less than 7 days before the AGM, or nominations may be made at the AGM itself.

The AGM is to:
i. Receive from the Treasurer a full statement of accounts showing, at minimum, income and expenditure for the previous financial year and the closing cash balance at the year-end. 
ii. Receive from the Committee a report of the activities of the Club during the said year. 
iii. Present plans for the coming year. 
iv. Elect the Committee. 
v. Decide on any resolutions, which may be duly submitted to the meeting.

Mervyn Larner


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Well put. I will be attending as i said earlier...either way!


Eerm, I'm probably being dim but "either-way" what, or rather what does "either way" relate to :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> One message I would have for anyone who wants to attend. members or not, is that the AGM is a time for discussion. There will be no witch hunts, no arguments etc etc. Its meant to be a time for constructive discussion and suggestion.


With all due respect Cam, where has it ever been suggested or implied that it would be anything but?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

B16TTC said:


> I will be publishing an Agenda for the AGM in accordance with the Club's Rules, but in the meantime here are the relevant sections which will provide guidance for Club members and other interested readers.
> 
> *** Notice of an AGM shall be given to the membership not less than 21 days prior to the meeting.
> ** *Members wishing a matter to be discussed at the AGM shall submit the text of such matters to the Club Secretary at least 14 days before the date of such a meeting, so that it may be included in the agenda.
> ...


Thank you Mervyn. To the best of my knowledge, I think this is the first time this information has been made generally available prior to the AGM (certainly on this forum) and gives every member an opportunity to issue proposals or thoughts for discussion.

I look forward to seeing full details of the existing agenda in due course.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > T7 BNW said:
> ...


Thanks Mervyn for publishing the details of the AGM. Like rustyintegrale that's the first time I've seen such information made available in advance. I look forward to seeing the full agenda idc.

Brian


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > One message I would have for anyone who wants to attend. members or not, is that the AGM is a time for discussion. There will be no witch hunts, no arguments etc etc. Its meant to be a time for constructive discussion and suggestion.
> ...


Try re-reading the thread

FYI there is no 'exiting' agenda

HTH. Cam


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > One message I would have for anyone who wants to attend. members or not, is that the AGM is a time for discussion. There will be no witch hunts, no arguments etc etc. Its meant to be a time for constructive discussion and suggestion.
> ...


It was suggested Rusty earlier in the thread.



CamV6 said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Well put. I will be attending as i said earlier...either way!
> ...


Sorry cam... I meant either way as in.... if i do have to become a TTOC member to come then i will pay the £35, or if in fact non members are welcomed i will still be coming! Either way im there! Was a positive comment not negative!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We can now announce that we will have a...

*TT RS demo* car at *EvenTT09*

8)

After it's first UK showing at Goodwood festival (4th/5th July), the UK dealer launch is the week after on the 11th/12th July. This means that our event being the following weekend is as early as most people will have a chance to have a look in and around the new RS!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Nem said:


> We can now announce that we will have a...
> 
> *TT RS demo* car at *EvenTT09*
> 
> ...


Nice one!

:roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice news about the RS  I'll bring my cheque book!

Room and Dinner booked


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the RS. 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Going to Goodwood to see it and all the other Audis.


Nem said:


> We can now announce that we will have a...
> 
> *TT RS demo* car at *EvenTT09*
> 
> ...


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Hotel booked and looking forward to the EvenTT09. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Room booked!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive also just booked a room for Cam and I.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Ive also just booked a room for Cam and I.


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Ive also just booked a room for Cam and I.


I hope you 2 aint next door to me!
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> FYI there is no 'exiting' agenda
> 
> HTH. Cam


Huh? [smiley=zzz.gif]

Cam, you and I have well publicised differences. I have no wish to dwell on them or prolong any perceived argument.

So for the sake of moving on, can I just say...

The committee have had a tough job this year under extraordinary financial circumstances.* I didn't have the belief, courage or commitment to stick with you all, so all credit to you guys for what you have achieved.* 

Onto the AGM...

Do you have any plans to tell us who is up for re-election and who is standing down?

Are you firmed up with plans for 2010?

Are there likely to be any changes to the club constitution and if so what are they?

And Dani, you said you were gonna sort out the agenda? No hurry, but can we see it soon please?

Thank you.

Rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Committee re-elections and / or anybody wishing to stand down will be publicised on the TTOC website 6 weeks prior to the AGM. Anybody wishing to stand for any available position will then have 4 weeks to nominate themselves, allowing the committee 2 weeks left to speak to any person wishing to join the committee before the AGM.

Any plans / ideas for 2010 will be announced at the AGM. We will welcome any suggestions in the meantime for events which members feel the TTOC should have a presence at, or ideas of an event type or venue where we may look to organise something in the future.

Changes to the club constitution are not something which the committee has discussed. We still have 2 full committee meetings before the AGM and I will raise this for an adgenda item at one of them to see if we feel there are any areas which need addressing.

Mervyn will be handling the adgenda for the AGM. If there are any items which people feel need discussion please send these points to [email protected]

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info Nick. 

Cheers

rich


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd be very interested to see what available positions there are!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Nick/Merv

===============================================================
Having been a TTOC member since 2003 and having attended AGMs on several occasions in the past, I am very pleased to see the club publishing for the first time an agenda in advance for up coming AGM.

I look forward to seeing the full agenda 2 weeks in advance and trust this will include a set of TTOC accounts?

I am unable to attend the AGM, however I trust I will be able to make any written submissions and/or vote by "post" (PM here or email) prior to the AGM?

Finally can any changes agreed at the AGM be notified on the TTOC/TTF web sites within a short period of time so all members are aware promptly. (Last year I heard from rumour that you were the new Chairman, but nohing seemed to be official until it was announced some weeks later in absoluTTe).
================================================================

The new TTOC committee's openness is refreshing, the seems to be a sea change towards the membership rather than closer "corporate" ties to Audi.

Richard


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> I'd be very interested to see what available positions there are!


Allright Steve,there's a list of positions avail in the ttoc section on here mate.
cheers
jon


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

southTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be very interested to see what available positions there are!
> ...


Having read the section the Marketing Secretary role is more up my street as it seems to be quite sales driven. I will see what else I can find out about the role. I agree that the Events Secretary should be a team of people although it would need to have a team leader.

:roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't it amazing?

The Marketing Secretary role has been up for grabs for around 10 months, so here we are with a little bit of openness and honesty from the TTOC and all of a sudden there's some genuine interest.

I too really hope that the secrecy that has without doubt prevailed within the TTOC is coming to an end. It's almost been run like a private club in the past.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah the events team could be comprised of members from a spread across the country so someones always close to check out potential venues and such like-just a thought
cheers
jon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> The Events Secretary should be a team of people although it would need to have a team leader.
> 
> :roll:


This is being sorted at this very moment we are speaking


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hotel booked


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

60 sleeps to go!

  

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> 60 sleeps to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


Sorry 15 Sleeps


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hev said:


> 60 sleeps to go!
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x


90 sleeps to go

But 60 not including my weekend hobbie of pimping :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Hotel booked


Booked toooooooo         see you all there or at the wigan butty/pie shop


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel booked
> ...


Or at the Wilmslow watering hole :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


WHAT NO PIES !!!!!

pmd you :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Pies just for you :-*


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just Booked a room, I have been given a night pass from the misses!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> Just Booked a room, I have been given a night pass from the misses!


Why don't you bring her along? :roll: 
There'll be loads fo girls for her to indulge in anything *but* TT


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

She is just not interested in Car's!!!! I try and try but she seems oblivious to them


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> She is just not interested in Car's!!!! I try and try but she seems oblivious to them


wrong approach Paul. Just tell your lady that there'll be a fantstic hotel with leisure complex and beauty salon to stay at. In the evening there'll be a 3 course dinner and drinks in the bar, chats, an auction to get loads of goodies at a bargain prices while enjoying brilliant company. Then breakfast in bed the next morning.

Then on the Sunday there is the chance for a delicious BBQ, or for her to watch gorgeous men doing their tricks on water skis (or for her to partake), she could swim, jet ski or use a pedalo just as she would in (fill in your cosen country) and of course she could also win a mega prize in a raffle.
Surely, this must convince any girl? :wink: :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > She is just not interested in Car's!!!! I try and try but she seems oblivious to them
> ...


She has decided to have the girls round... so its a wine and film night for her!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Do we have a full list of what we can expect yet?

Ta

Rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This will be in absoluTTe 19 Rich, which is with the printers as we speak.
It should hit mats in the first part of next week 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> This will be in absoluTTe 19 Rich, which is with the printers as we speak.
> It should hit mats in the first part of next week 8)


Okay Dani, thanks.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Do we have a full list of what we can expect yet?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Rich


Burgers and Chicken from your BBQ Rich, well thats what im expecting 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Do we have a full list of what we can expect yet?
> ...


Dream on Paul. My burgers are expensive to make and I have been perfecting the recipe...


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I joined the TTOC today, hope this entitles me to pies, chance to vote 'Orange' and be one of the gang :roll: , also image at the bottom of my messages...... 8)

P.S. I don't live far from TT Event09 site this year so if anybody wants to 'camp'  everybody welcome ( Even non-TTOC members :roll:

Regards David & Joy


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > This will be in absoluTTe 19 Rich, which is with the printers as we speak.
> ...


I am hoping Rusty, that you will pass on to me what to expect, as i aint a TTOC member and so will not be gettibng 'issue 19'

Thanks muchly


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


SporTTy darling I thought you were booked in for the AGM? You will be there anyway so will hear all about it on the night - if not before... 

You've been quiet recently... :roll:

x


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking forward to finding out whats in store for the event, not long now. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> i aint a TTOC member and so will not be gettibng 'issue 19'
> 
> Thanks muchly


So you know that you want to become a member of TTOC *NOW* and you shall have A19 as all of us will :-* 
Join here 
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... c61aab96d4


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> You've been quiet recently... :roll:
> 
> x


You missed me Rusty?  Thers's not been much good craic recently, maybe we should make somehting up? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sporTTyminx said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > You've been quiet recently... :roll:
> ...


Yeah I have! And yeah you're right, it has been a bit dull on here - we need some stimulation... :wink:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL

Right, you make something up and i'll post a ridiculous reply....see you in the Flame room!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ive been on the Rother Valley web site and it doesn't mention the TTOC event in its listing. Am i looking in the wrong place or are they keeping quiet and don't want generate interest in what we find interesting.
steve


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

audimad said:


> Hotel booked and looking forward to the EvenTT09. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 Hotel now cancelled.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

audimad said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel booked and looking forward to the EvenTT09. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Why?!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Hotel booked and looking forward to the EvenTT09. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


 :? :? ?? How come?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> This will be in absoluTTe 19 Rich, which is with the printers as we speak.
> It should hit mats in the first part of next week 8)


How do I change my address with the TTOC as I have moved now!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You can change your address online - log in to the shop and you can update it


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It's coming up to that time of year again, when cruises gather from all around the UK (and sometimes from abroad too - I remember leading a cruise of the Clan-TT from France to Burghley in 2003!) and the biggest gathering of TTs in the country comes together for a fabulous day.

Each year we have more and more cars, so for the best opportunity to see standard cars, modified cars, both Mark 1 and 2, and meet a host of friends old and new Rother Valley Country Park on 19th July is the place to be.

Andy (Wallsendmag) has negotiated a special rate at the Marriot Hotel, about 10 minutes drive away for those wishing to stay overnight and join the AGM the evening beforehand.

What's on &#8230;&#8230;

The TTOC Merchandise Shop with special prices for the day

The Trader Marketplace with special deals on the day.

Currently APS, The TT Shop, Serious Performance have confirmed, with more lined up.

Concours - the cleanest and shiniest TTs in the country of not the world, with trophies for Winner and Runner-Up

Show and Shine - by popular demand, your vote for your favourite clean but not Concours entrant TT with a Trophy for the winner

Car of the Day - your vote for your favourite TT of the day, with a Trophy for the winner

We hope this will broaden the appeal, and widen participation so more members can get involved.

Of course, the famous Raffle with fabulous prizes donated by our traders, Audi and TTOC partners will be taking place.

What else is there to do ?

The Country Park was opened in 1983, and offers walks, water sports, conservation and wildlife plus Café facilities and a Craft Centre. There are 4 lakes, including a Cable Water Ski facility if you don't mind getting wet. Typically, it attracts around 750,000 visitors per year - and the TTOC have booked our own dedicated area for the day.

For more information on the Park, take a look at http://www.rothervalley.f9.co.uk/


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


Audi how come you arent coming?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Just called the Hotel - they only have 15 rooms left at the discounted rate, so please, get yours booked if you haven't already!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Wish i could come to this but i am working and cant get out of it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there somewhere on here where you can see who's going to be there - i.e which vehicles ?

it'll be my first time....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

oldguy said:


> Is there somewhere on here where you can see who's going to be there - i.e which vehicles ?
> 
> it'll be my first time....


I am there  easiest way to see who is going is to look at the people who have pic's in the Garage


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oldguy said:


> Is there somewhere on here where you can see who's going to be there - i.e which vehicles ?
> 
> it'll be my first time....


And you will enjoy the meet 

But there is really no way you'll know wwho is going to attend as some people just book and don't post on here :?

Anyway, I'll be there too


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


 Going to Birmingham Audi with Club Audi for an open day where car will be on display in the upstairs showroom.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Going to Birmingham Audi with Club Audi for an open day where car will be on display in the upstairs showroom.


Greetings to Malcolm and Graham from me


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Going to Birmingham Audi with Club Audi for an open day where car will be on display in the upstairs showroom.
> ...


 Will do.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > audimad said:
> ...


 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

My car will be ready !!!

I am going to the TT09 show at rother valley.

See you lot there :lol:

LEGO


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lego man said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My car will be ready !!!
> 
> ...


Don't forget to book online ,might as well join the TTOC and save a fiver


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> lego man said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


I am in the TTOC. Will have a look !!!

LEGO


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

lego man said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > lego man said:
> ...


Do you not want your sig on your posts then :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how many cars were at Rockingham last year?

How many do you all think will be there this year?

:roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There were about 150 car at Rockingham. But remember, it was a joint annual evenTT and track day.
I'm expecting in excess of 120 car this year


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

It will be my first Meeting with my Mark 2. Been to a few in other marques! and mark 1 in past.

Not too far from me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> It will be my first Meeting with my Mark 2. Been to a few in other marques! and mark 1 in past.
> 
> Not too far from me.


Be nice to see you and the family again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

LAST CHANCE TO BOOK THE DISCOUNTED ROOM RATE ,ALL OF OUR ROOMS HAVE TO BE BOOKED BY TOMORROW AFTER THAT THE HOTEL'S NORMAL RATES APPLY


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

What's the price to get into the event on foot ?

My car just isn't ready to show.... yet!

Oldguy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

oldguy said:


> What's the price to get into the event on foot ?
> 
> My car just isn't ready to show.... yet!
> 
> Oldguy


Just come along anyway: you'll enjoy it 

Tickets are £10 beforehand, £12 on the day. That's TTOC member prices; bring your membership card along.
Non member tickets are £15


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*6 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!*

Well, 5 in my book since we are heading down to the AGM 

Hev x


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ticket arrived this morning.  And a voucher for a free keyring.  Excellent value for money.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

My ticket(s) arrived too together with the key ring voucher(s) 

Congratulations Nick and Rob: all looks wonderfully set out and put together. The best I've seen so far in all those years I've attended EvenTTs [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looking very much foreward to the weekend


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope my tickets come to the right address.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Hope my tickets come to the right address.


PM me your address just so I can check mate.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*5 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!*

Hev x


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hev said:


> *5 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!*
> 
> Hev x


Lol!

Funny!

You are possibly nearly as excited as Tony!

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > *5 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!*
> ...


Nope.....more









I love the annual event (can't make my mind up if I prefer the Saturday cruise/night or the Sunday better tho). Over the years I have met so many fantastic people who I would now class as close friends and sometimes geography means that this is one of the few times we get to meet up. This will be my 5th event but it'll be unusual for me in that I am usually found bouncing about on the gate - since I'm no longer a rep, I am a free agent <shhhhh - don't tell Nem and co. :wink:>

See ya there!

Hev x


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hev said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Excellent!

I'm an Annual EvenTT virgin so I'm looking forward to it for lots of reasons!

Does anyone know what the weather is going to be like yet?

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If you think you are sitting around all day [smiley=argue.gif] I'm sure we can find you a book of raffle tickets


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> If you think you are sitting around all day [smiley=argue.gif] I'm sure we can find you a book of raffle tickets


Can we buy them online?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> If you think you are sitting around all day [smiley=argue.gif] I'm sure we can find you a book of raffle tickets


Naff off! :lol: :roll: 
(I'll go on the gate again!)

Hev x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Good... be nice to see a smiling face


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> Good... be nice to see a smiling face


I agree. She is definitely that.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Good... be nice to see a smiling face


Will we be seeing you on the Saturday night too?

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Good... be nice to see a smiling face
> ...











Probably not quite as big a grin as the one in the most recent TTOC mag 

Hev x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> I agree. She is definitely that.


It will be good to finally meet the rusty too 



Hev said:


> Will we be seeing you on the Saturday night too?
> Hev x


I'm there, coming over in the slipstream of Dani!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jammyd said:


> I'm there, coming over in the slipstream of Dani!


Yaaaaay!....we are coming down with the other famous yellow 8) ...see ya at the hotel......I'm the quiet Scottish female in case you wonder :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm there, coming over in the slipstream of Dani!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Quiet????

That's not what I heard!!!! I am the guy @ the bar with the man bag!

Only cause it will hold the liquor!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. She is definitely that.
> ...


Jammy mate, I can't come. Skint. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Quiet????
> 
> That's not what I heard!!!! I am the guy @ the bar with the man bag!
> 
> Only cause it will hold the liquor!!!


You got enough points then?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm there, coming over in the slipstream of Dani!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: is this the joke section :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jammy mate, I can't come. Skint. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


tut tut!!!! I will let you off... I will let ya know next time I have a job down Kent way and I will come have a beer with ya!



wallsendmag said:


> You got enough points then?


Points?? Not sure which type of points you mean!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

trev said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: is this the joke section :wink:


I am coming up Perth again next week, so I might take you up on that cuppa this time


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jammyd said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: is this the joke section :wink:
> ...


 :lol: your last ones still here :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jammyd said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: is this the joke section :wink:
> ...


Come a little bit further and you'll get one here too 

Hev x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Might be pushing it for this week... I am in Greenock next monday, Perth tuesday wednesday thursday and Shropshire on Friday... I think I will be a sleep in the car after all those miles


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Jammy mate, I can't come. Skint. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Holiday inn points :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Might be pushing it for this week... I am in Greenock next monday, Perth tuesday wednesday thursday and Shropshire on Friday... I think I will be a sleep in the car after all those miles


Shropshire Friday?? God help you... where will you be, pop round for a brew???


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Might be pushing it for this week... I am in Greenock next monday, Perth tuesday wednesday thursday and Shropshire on Friday... I think I will be a sleep in the car after all those miles
> ...


In Shrewsbury next friday ( this friday I am in Glasgow)



wallsendmag said:


> Holiday inn points :wink:


Yeah I have nearly 200000  I spend more time at holiday inns than I do at home


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

I only live a stones throw from rother valley and go jogging there often, this morning as I was having a run I was thinking if as many TT's turn up at the eventt09 on sunday as there was for rockingham last year god knows where they are going to put us,
oh well il wait and see on sunday what happens.
Link for a sky view if you havent looked yet -

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie= ... 9&t=h&z=14


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rich-B said:


> I only live a stones throw from rother valley and go jogging there often, this morning as I was having a run I was thinking if as many TT's turn up at the eventt09 on sunday as there was for rockingham last year god knows where they are going to put us,
> oh well il wait and see on sunday what happens.
> Link for a sky view if you havent looked yet -
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie= ... 9&t=h&z=14


We are parking by the Watersports centre in a very large area ,don't worry there will be plenty of space.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We've got a huge grass area inbetween the cable ski and the hire centre...


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

oh right I see where you mean now, I know that bit, quality, lets hope the sun is shining for sunday 8)

Iv got a pass being a member at the cable ski but does everyone have to pay the 3 quid to get into the park too?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rich-B said:


> oh right I see where you mean now, I know that bit, quality, lets hope the sun is shining for sunday 8)
> 
> Iv got a pass being a member at the cable ski but does everyone have to pay the 3 quid to get into the park too?


If you have your window display pass you don't pay to get to the EvenTT


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*4 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!!!*

Hev x


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Hev... make sure the Scottish lassie meets up with the Geordie lass!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

sporTTyminx said:


> Hev... make sure the Scottish lassie meets up with the Geordie lass!


You're on!  .....are ya going down on the Saturday for the AGM?....that is often the best place to catch up for a bleather.

Hev x


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolutely we are!

We are meeting at Washington services...will you be there?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Absolutely we are!
> 
> We are meeting at Washington services...will you be there?


Unless she gets lost on the way :roll:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Erm, she is a lady, so that is hardly likely!!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> Erm, she is a lady, so that is hardly likely!!
> 
> :lol:


You haven't met Hev yet , plenty of stories for Saturday then [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rich-B said:


> oh right I see where you mean now, I know that bit, quality, lets hope the sun is shining for sunday 8)
> 
> Iv got a pass being a member at the cable ski but does everyone have to pay the 3 quid to get into the park too?


No we have paid the £3 so you either pay us for the event or you don't pay and don't park in the area we have set aside.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Erm, she is a lady, so that is hardly likely!!
> ...


You've obviously not heard about HevNav........her reputation proceeds her (I have in the past led 10 TT's 10 miles in the opposite direction  :lol

Hev x


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

:lol:

My kinda gal!

:lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

....and I've never been allowed to live it down......on the other hand, if they are picking on me, they are leaving some other poor sod alone :lol: :lol:

See ya Saturday tho 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At least nobody brings the flood up anymore


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

See ya there!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I've just looked at the numbers of people on the site at the moment and there are 190 registered members and 243 guests on the site at the moment.

It would be great if most come along at the weekend!

The more the merrier!

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VSPURS said:


> I've just looked at the numbers of people on the site at the moment and there are 190 registered members and 243 guests on the site at the moment.
> 
> It would be great if most come along at the weekend!
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I've had a few Pm's from people down south saying they are not coming going to the Ace Meet instead.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

barton TT said:


> I've had a few Pm's from people down south saying they are not coming going to the Ace Meet instead.


Their loss


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

barton TT said:


> I've had a few Pm's from people down south saying they are not coming going to the Ace Meet instead.


They don't know whats good for them


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

It is gonna be interesting linking up the forum names and avatars to the real people!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sporTTyminx said:


> It is gonna be scary linking up the forum names and avatars to the real people!


 :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I obviously will recogniose you Andy....what with your black and white top and all!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be hiding from the Minx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

sporTTyminx said:


> It is gonna be interesting linking up the forum names and avatars to the real people!


Quite


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> I will be hiding from the Minx


You can run but you can't hide


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Long time no speak everyone! 

Hope your all well!

Just wanted to say have a great time this weekend and get LOTS of pics! I cant make it because of work commitments!


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm coming to the AGM, but what time are you guys having dinner? and is dinner in the Hotel ?
Other than committee members who are going on Saturday night ?

David


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I think that there are quite a few going besides the committee members.

Dinner is at the hotel - assuming that you booked D, B&B - and is at 1930. The AGM follows immediately after.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jaqcom said:


> I'm coming to the AGM, but what time are you guys having dinner? and is dinner in the Hotel ?
> Other than committee members who are going on Saturday night ?
> 
> David


Hi David,

there should be a nice bunch there on Saturday not just "officials" 

Dinner is at the hotel at 7:30pm to be followed by the AGM and the auction of mega good Audi sttuff. So remember to bring your cheque book :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> jaqcom said:
> 
> 
> > I'm coming to the AGM, but what time are you guys having dinner? and is dinner in the Hotel ?
> ...


In regards to dinner, do you have to be booked in at the hotel for that or pre-book dinner etc as I am coming along for the AGM but will not be staying?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VSPURS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > jaqcom said:
> ...


It may be an idea to per-book if you are not staying at the hotel but just ring to check?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Steve, if you ring the Hotel and ask to pre-book a place with the TT Owners Club table that will be the best idea.

Everyone who is staying in the hotel and having the dinner (which I think is everyone staying actually) have been booked in for 7:30pm as a group. You are more than welcome to join us for that, as for anyone else coming to the AGM evening and not staying in the hotel itself.

The AGM looks like starting about 9:00 - 9:30pm now, followed by the Club Auction.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Nem said:


> Steve, if you ring the Hotel and ask to pre-book a place with the TT Owners Club table that will be the best idea.
> 
> Everyone who is staying in the hotel and having the dinner (which I think is everyone staying actually) have been booked in for 7:30pm as a group. You are more than welcome to join us for that, as for anyone else coming to the AGM evening and not staying in the hotel itself.
> 
> The AGM looks like starting about 9:00 - 9:30pm now, followed by the Club Auction.


I am not booked in for dinner  I might give them a bell.

Nick you have a PM


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I am not booked in for dinner either, i shall simply be having a liquid one!

Hehehe.

Oh, and Jammyd....hiding from the minx? Whatever do you mean?? You can run but you cant hide!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> I am not booked in for dinner either, i shall simply be having a liquid one!
> 
> Hehehe.
> 
> Oh, and Jammyd....hiding from the minx? Whatever do you mean?? You can run but you cant hide!


SOmeone to sit int he bar with [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Might get something from the bar menu... just to create a layer for the drink to sit on


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > I am not booked in for dinner either, i shall simply be having a liquid one!
> ...


And then you'll see me for w eight-loss programme, hey? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*3 SLEEPS TO GO!!!!!!!*

  

Hev x


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Nem said:


> Steve, if you ring the Hotel and ask to pre-book a place with the TT Owners Club table that will be the best idea.
> 
> Everyone who is staying in the hotel and having the dinner (which I think is everyone staying actually) have been booked in for 7:30pm as a group. You are more than welcome to join us for that, as for anyone else coming to the AGM evening and not staying in the hotel itself.
> 
> The AGM looks like starting about 9:00 - 9:30pm now, followed by the Club Auction.


I've now been added to the booking for dinner!

Woohooo!

:roll:

Just hope I have a car!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Just hope I have a car!


I thought you mentioned it WOULDNT be ready....... is there some hope now Steve??


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > Just hope I have a car!
> ...


You are correct.... there is SOME hope!

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Would that be Bob then ?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Would that be Bob then ?


OB Wan

He's our only hope!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My Turn now..........

*2 MORE SLEEPS*

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> My Turn now..........
> 
> *2 MORE SLEEPS*
> 
> :roll:


No no no no one more, its when you leave home.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > My Turn now..........
> ...


Ohhh.... ok then Andrew

*1 MORE SLEEP!!!

WOHHOOOOOO*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...











You lot stole my thunder  :roll: - serves me right being away to pack the car!!!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[quote="Hev
*1 MORE SLEEP!!!

WOHHOOOOOO*[/quote]
[/quote]
Can't even think about packing yet ,,,, work, work, work :roll: 
But I'm sure I'll get there.

See you all tomorrow 

Oh, Andrew, please bring your x-ercise tube with you :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

See you all tomorrow...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

You sure will. hope it stops raining. :evil:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*NO MORE SLEEPS!!!!!! *(well for me anyway )

Leaving the house within the next 40 minutes 










Drive carefully everybody....and I'll see ya in the bar :lol: ....the rest, I'll see ya tomorrow!

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

malstt said:


> You sure will. hope it stops raining. :evil:


The forecast is not too bad for the weekend 



Hev said:


> *NO MORE SLEEPS!!!!!! *(well for me anyway )
> 
> Hev x


Not for me either. I already had to fitness sessions with clients :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

just faffing around trying to remember what I may have forgotten and I'll be on my way too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> just faffing around trying to remember what I may have forgotten and I'll be on my way too


Envelopes


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

You lot better post some good photos. This is the first TTOC annual event I've missed since the 02 one in Beaulie.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can't make it this year guys .....GUTTED  

It was always goin to be a last minute decision but pressure's of my work load and building work being done on the house i can't get away 

Have a great day and i look forward to the pics guys

Mark


----------

